# shingle repair on shake roof - valley flashing -



## qcriderfan87 (Oct 12, 2016)

my client wants me to re-shingle an area on his shake roof. apparently the guy who installed the roof previously, said shingles were the best thing to use for this area, so my customer wants it re-shingled. the h.o. has since tarred the area. the owner said there is no leaks. should i peel it up and install new valley flashing, underlayment, etc.? . would there be any problems... papering and shingling over this mess? could or should i retrofit valley flashing, rather not peel up the shakes.... 

what to do what to do...

http://pasteboard.co/eerlqDhsL.jpg


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

Do it right. Tear off the old and put down new paper and shingles. You can shingle over shingles here but you should really roof it right.

Jesse
Elite Roofing Remodel


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree with Elite. Do it right by tearing it down and redo it. There is no short cut for a roofing job done right.

Todd
Emerald State Exteriors


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

you should start replacing them one row above the area that is damaged. You can dislodge the nails with a flat shovel. Continue until the damaged shingle is showing and then remove it. Your replacement shingle should be cut to fit. If you need two to make it fit with the sequence of shingles, now is the time to do it. Slip the new shingle into the place of the old one you took out. Try to use the old nail-holes. If you can not do this, seal the old holes with sealant before you attach this new shingle. Now, put roofer's cement over the nails, press the shingle down on the roof to seal the adhesive to the roof and you can now replace the row you previously took off to get to the problem area - Austin Roofers


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

If you want to do roof flashing, it is the replacement ,when a complete tear off is done ie removal of all the shingles and underlayment down to the wood sheeting. While installing roof flashing is going to be slightly different depending on the flashing is being installed. So, I agree that you need to install a new valley flashing. ​


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes completely replacing it is the only option, though expensive but the only long lasting solution to last for many years.


----------



## roofingrenonv (Nov 8, 2017)

I'd suggest just doing things the right way even though it'll hurt your pocket at first, it's still better to have thinks the right way.
http://roofingrenonv.net/


----------

